# For those with more than one malt....



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

With more than one malt, for those that use potty pads, do your pups use the same pads, or do you have a separate pad for each---just wondering about this?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

In my case one uses the pad the other pees on the floor.







sometimes.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> In my case one uses the pad the other pees on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL this is too funny

i actually find that the smell of the pee on the weewee pad makes the others want to pee as well.
when one of my girls go to the bathroom, the guys immediately go and pee too on her pee!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

The IZZY will not put a foot on a pad that has a spot of pee on it...even if it is her own. She never uses her pad unless I am right here to put down a fresh one. IF she needs to go, and there is a wet spot from Chipper, she will walk over to the nearest rug to the pad....and pee right in front of me.







The IZZYtude!



Chipper uses the pad (usually 2 times) while I'm working. Izzy holds it until I get home. 

I fold the pad in half and flip it so I can get more use out of it. (It's on a large tote lid.)


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> With more than one malt, for those that use potty pads, do your pups use the same pads, or do you have a separate pad for each---just wondering about this?[/B]


I have two pads down, as I originally thought it would be better for Gracie's training for her to have her own pad. However, the girls didn't agree and they both use both pads.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We use a pee pad for Koko, he is great with it and will pee on it more than once. We also have it in a tray with a grid over the pad so his feet have no contact with the pad, and so he can't tear it to shreds the little stinker. He near drove me crazy







before I had the tray and grid down, I would put a new pad down in the magnetic holder and he would immediately destroy it







Now with the grid and tray he never touches it







When he poops I pick it up straight away and if I don't or haven't noticed he yells to let me know it's there







At the moment his potty is in his e-pen, when he is out playing I leave the end of the pen open and he goes back in to potty








Scooby has always been an outside potty boy, and he has never shown any interest in using Koko's potty, nor has he hiked his leg inside since Koko came home, something I was worried about, the territory thing, but so far so good, he still goes outside to do his business, he is such a great little guy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Everyone shares pee pads.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have two pads in the house, one in the dining room and one in the kitchen. Ty has developed the habit of using one to poop and the other to pee, NEVER mixes them , uses the same one every time for each "function".


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Both of my babies use the same pad when they have the run of the house... but the only time someone will miss the pad is when I dont pay attention and the pad has too many spots on it of pee or someone's poo is laying on it. Well.. Kelsie eats kodie's poo... but thats a whole different situation...


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Macy and Jazzy use the same pad. They prefer to potty outside and that's what we usually do. The pad is out 24/7 for those times when I am not around to let them out.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> In my case one uses the pad the other pees on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















All three of mine use the same pads. I keep 5 down at all times. Also Mia has a special place to poop
where the boys can't watch. A lady needs her privacy.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> In my case one uses the pad the other pees on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same thing goes at my house....Sadie generally thinks the world is her potty pad. I do put 2 down because she shreds them and if I put 2 down, she will only shred 1 of them but if I only put 1 down, she will shred it and leave Bucky no place to go!!!


----------

